# A good quality survival knife and machete thats not too expensive.



## georgiii (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi, im looking for a good quality survival knife and machete thats not too expensive and that would be good for such things as working with wood (splitting wood,feather sticks,etc) and other things such as cutting 

im not looking for anything cheap ,but i dont want to pay too much, 50-150 $ tops 




Thanks !


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Amazon.com : Estwing E45A Campers Axe Metal Handle : Pliers Sets : Patio, Lawn & Garden

Not a machette but probably a better choice.


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

Ka-Bar 7" Smooth blade, plastic (or whatever they call it) sheath.
get a hatchet to split wood


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I like my Schrade SCHF9. It's a lot of knife for the price, well... for any price. Decent sheath too.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I like my Schrade SCHF9. It's a lot of knife for the price, well... for any price. Decent sheath too.
> 
> View attachment 2761


How long have you had your schrade? I've been thinking about picking one up just to see how good they really are. This one and This one are the two I was looking at the most .

Anyway the knife of mine that sees more use than all the others (even though some cost more than 2x...) is my tops anaconda. Designed by Ron Hood and Topps knives are first rate.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

The sheath is really weak, but the machete is pretty awesome. Takes a very sharp edge, and holds it through a fair amount of chopping. And for the price... Buy FOUR!

Great handle! Very good blade, and the saw on the back of the blade actually works well. Makes it a little hard getting in and out of the sheath though.
18" Machete with Serrated Blade


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I use this knife as a pathway clearer in the woods when I hunt - it will do anything a machete will, and also functions well as a chopping/quartering knife in camp. Attaches easily to a pack, or to your belt.

KA-BAR Knives, Inc. - Knives > All Categories > Large Heavy Bowie - Hardcore Lives. Hardcore Knives.

For a survival knife, the SOG Seal Pup is very hard to beat, and both of these come in below your budget, combined:

SOG Knives: SOG Seal Pup Elite Knife Review


----------



## Doommaker (Sep 12, 2013)

Ka-Bar is probably the best you're going to get for your money. That, and Mora knives. Tops is way overpriced in my opinion. I'd get an ESEE long before I got a Tops.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Cold steel makes an almost indestructible machete for right at $20. Like all machettes you do have to work abit at keeping it sharp but the wife's tried to kill my two and they're still going strong after three years of her chopping everything from shrubs to root balls


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> The sheath is really weak, but the machete is pretty awesome. Takes a very sharp edge, and holds it through a fair amount of chopping. And for the price... Buy FOUR!
> 
> Great handle! Very good blade, and the saw on the back of the blade actually works well. Makes it a little hard getting in and out of the sheath though.
> 18" Machete with Serrated Blade


I have one of those myself, I think it was under $3 with the coupon I had for it. A machete doesn't need to be real hard steel anyway because if it is hard and you hit a rock/T-post, etc. a hard blade will break/chip.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Like Sarge said; Cold Steel.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I like a Ka bar extreme 2. Very well made in the USA.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> How long have you had your schrade?


I've had it for a couple months now. I took it out and torture tested it when I got it, and wasn't able to break it. If you're looking for a knife that can do it all, this one deserves a closer look.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Doommaker said:


> Tops is way overpriced in my opinion. I'd get an ESEE long before I got a Tops.


FWIW Topps and ESEE are made by the same manufacturer with same materials and same processes .


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Still on sale.

SOG SEAL Pup 4.75" Powder Coated Combo Edge Blade with Nylon Sheath - KnifeCentert

Top quality and likely my next knife purchase having had a Bark River before to know.

Bark River Knives » Bravo 1.5


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> Still on sale.
> 
> SOG SEAL Pup 4.75" Powder Coated Combo Edge Blade with Nylon Sheath - KnifeCentert
> 
> ...


Ok, that Barkie looks amazing. I wonder where I can sore one in S35V - found the A2 ~$220 and the 3V ~$240 but I want S35V... :-D AND most barkies come with a convex edge, makes a HUGE difference out in the field over most factory grinds.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> Ok, that Barkie looks amazing. I wonder where I can sore one in S35V - found the A2 ~$220 and the 3V ~$240 but I want S35V... :-D AND most barkies come with a convex edge, makes a HUGE difference out in the field over most factory grinds.


I haven't seen one in the CPMS35VN yet. Those seem like pretty stiff prices though. I know KnifeWorks who've I've done good business with has two in A2 for far less. I'll take in one in any of the steels as all are premium, but I want a black micarta handle and I'll have to have a custom sheath made being a lefty.

Bark River Bravo 1.5, Green Canvas Micarta, w/ Brown Leather Sheath

Bark River Bravo 1.5, Natural Canvas Micarta, w/ Brown Leather Sheath


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

That Estwing Camp axe is a great axe we had one when I was doing a lot of camping in my younger days. Not sure what happened to it but it was damn near indestructible, Estwing makes top quality products, it's about the only hammer I'll buy anymore. As for a knife, I think you could do a whole lot worse than the Kabar USMC fighting knife. So there ya go $90 invested+ shipping and you can still pick up the Cold Steel Machete if you think you need it and still be under your price range max.

-Infidel


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Just got this email

SOG Tactical Tool Time!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Gerber makes some really nice knifes.


----------

